

Ask HN: What are the best ways to find freelance dev gigs? - quile

I have to pick up some freelance work to supplement my income from my day-job, and I&#x27;m wondering what other people use to find work that pays by the hour.<p>I&#x27;m asking mostly about development gigs (front-end, back-end, anything).  Are there good sites to go to?   If so, which ones are good&#x2F;reputable?
======
gengstrand
I can tell you where not to go. Elance and GAC are two marketplaces where the
technologically challenged hope to pay the least amount of money for
unrealistic expectations so it's a race to the bottom both in terms of price
and quality.

~~~
quile
Thanks for the heads-up. I'll make sure not to have anything to do with those
two.

------
roybarberuk
Hit me an email to hi@bunq.com with your availability, skillset and hourly
rate.

~~~
curiousphil
Do the same for me! phil (at) curious media dot com. If you could also include
any previous work samples, that would be greatly appreciated.

------
illyism
Reddit /r/forhire worked well for me in the past.

